# Boas > Anacondas >  How to pronounce?

## hypnotixdmp

Eunectes notaeus and Eunectes murinus?

----------


## reptileexperts

https://translate.google.com/#en/la/Eunectes%20notaeus

----------


## hypnotixdmp

lol, that sounds way too weird for me.....also text to speech is not ALWAYS right. Does it sound right to you?

----------


## John1982

I say em like this, if my bad attempt at phonetically spelling em helps you:

you neck tess    no tay us

you neck tess    mur in us

----------

_hypnotixdmp_ (05-09-2014)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

OK cool, thats what I was looking for, that google translate thing doesnt sound like that at all lol.

----------

